# Adjusting the Stem on an OCR1



## LBgirl7 (Jan 15, 2005)

Hello - I bought an OCR1 in August and would like to experiment with adjusting the stem to evaluate my positioning options since I'm spending a lot of time on the trainer. I'm not sure, however, which bolts to loosen in order to move the stem around. There doesn't seem to be any documentation readily available. Could anyone provide some basic instruction/advice? Thanks.


----------



## Xyzzy (Mar 22, 2004)

http://www.parktool.com/repair_help/howfix_headthreadless.shtml


----------



## deluc6519 (Sep 21, 2004)

on that stem you have to loosen both the 2 bolts that hold the handle bar and the bolt that clamps the stem to the steerer, i typical do it in that order but the other would work and then adjust the the angle and tighten the steerer clamp down and then the handle bar clamps.


----------



## LBgirl7 (Jan 15, 2005)

Thank to you both. I'll give it a go!


----------

